# thunderhorse conditions



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

as of 6:30 today wind 25.3 out of wnw wave height 9.5. Who"s ready? ms yellowfin and crew waiting on a weather window but this aint it! Not looking too good this weekend either.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Today through Wed are terrible, calming Thurs, then Fri and Sat look like they have potential. Are yall planning on running all the way to Thunderhorse? That is a long ass run, but the water conditions seem to call for that long of a run! Good luck to yall. That Yellowfin is a sexy ass boat!

Bob


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

probally not just pulled it up just to see. Long way but in range for sure. Will be glad to get out again I have not even been on the new ride yet, Robert is chomping at the bit like me rig trip on the first weather window!


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

Whats the water look like at thunderhorse


----------

